# Group order...what else



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Anybody interested in getting some nice discus from Gulf Coast Discus? I have talked to Dan a couple of times and he seems like a good egg. He is well recommended around the forums. He has some nice blue diamonds for $15 right now. Shipping would be around $85 Fedex. Anyone interested? He has some nice pics on his website. www.gulfcoastdiscus.com


----------

